# Torsion Axle Rust Help



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Boeshield T-9 unless you want to make the sauce.

The Sauce is half a puck of bees wax to a cup of WD-40 until it's dissolved. I buy it by the half gallon.
Spray that like a liberal. Get it in all the cracks. Put newspaper or a flat box down to stop driveway staining.

When it dries it leaves a beautiful wax coating that beads water.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I coat mine with lithium grease spray here and there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Green CorrosionX


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I had exactly the same problem, religiously rinsed and lubed. I was sucked in by the “no maintenance” claim, I with I had never changed from my old sure-lube system.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

They sell galvanizing spray in a can. It's grey spray paint with a good deal of zinc in it. After that dries then use an anti-corrosion spray over the top.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Outearly said:


> I had exactly the same problem, religiously rinsed and lubed. I was sucked in by the “no maintenance” claim, I with I had never changed from my old sure-lube system.


When they claim maintenance free they mean the bearings. They don’t mean you don’t have to lubricate and rinse the axle! C’mon man!


----------



## Mikemo93 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks guys. How does the torsion arms look after getting the rust off, still a lot of time on them?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

You are sure about that?


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When they claim maintenance free they mean the bearings. They don’t mean you don’t have to lubricate and rinse the axle! C’mon man!


Yep, I was able to figure that out, all by myself.

The “no maintenance” on the bearings sucked me in.

However, what the manufacturer of my particular axle set wrapped those maintenance-free bearings in was not as high quality as my previous axle assembly.

whether it was the quality of the materials or a bad design, the package sucks.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

You can slow it down but you cannot stop the rust. I replace my torsion axles about every 5-7 years, cost of boating in saltwater.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Mikemo93 said:


> Thanks guys. How does the torsion arms look after getting the rust off, still a lot of time on them?


Yes. As long as the square axle tube is solid. Apply some Osho to convert what rust is left and follow instructions to finish. Now if the rust has ruined the axle surface at rear seal. It is done.


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Paint Over Rust to Stop Rust Permanently With Chassis Saver Truck & Auto Underbody Coating


Underbody Rust Protection High Performance Specialty Paints Coatings industrial maintenance automotive fleet equipment refinish tractors refinish protection




www.magnetpaints.com





Chassis Saver.
This is what a lot of guys use restoring old cars.
It works. Don't get it on your skin.


----------

